# Sciatica treatments?



## MRE (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone have suggestions on dealing with sciatica.  I get it off and on, maybe once or twice a year.  The pain isn't intense, just extremely annoying.

I went to my Dr. and he gave me some stretches to try out.  Been doing them for the last several days, but the symptoms are still there.  One of my friends recommended trying accupuncture.  Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

Well you have listed the two things I would have suggested.  The gentle stretching exericises and the accupressure.  My only other suggestion would to see a physiotherapist and see if he has any other suggestions.


----------



## MRE (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks Lisa,

Do the accupressure treatments work for sciattica?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

Never had them myself but my husband had accupressure done for a neck problem and had a good result from it.  My attitude is if it hurts, then try everything until you find what works.


----------



## fireman00 (Jul 17, 2006)

I"m working with my instructor on using magnets; so far I've had great luck with them on a bad ankle and a cold.  Next will be my bad back.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 17, 2006)

MRE said:
			
		

> Thanks Lisa,
> 
> Do the accupressure treatments work for sciattica?


 
Acupuncture does, it worked and works for me, but you need an acupuncturist that knows what they are doing.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jul 17, 2006)

Here is what I would do from a shiatsu perspective.
Without getting too clinical, a lot of sciatic pain stems from having a tight butt.
More specifically, a tight piriformis.
Unless you've been diagnosed with something more serious like spinal stenosis or a herniated disc, it is relatively easy to manage.

http://www.chiro.cc/health_page.php?page=piriformis_syndrome

That is a picture of what is going on in your backside.
When the piriformis gets tight, it pinches the sciatic nerve and causes what you may be experiencing.

So what do you do to help with the pain?
If you have a partner that doesnt mind touching your butt in a clinical sort of way, you can start by doing this.



On the side that is bothering you, have them use their thumbs to press deep and gently on the 4 points going across the iliac crest, medial to lateral (spine towards the leg), do this 3 or 4 times.
Then have them massage the namikoshi point 3-4 times for about 5 seconds.
Move onto the the points running along the sacrum, same thing, 3-4 sets, about 3 seconds for each application of pressure.
Move onto the points that run diagonally from the sacrum to the greater trochanter.......this series of points lies across the piriformis, tell them to pay particular attention to it.
Finish it off by having them place their palm flat against your buttock, press down firmly, and move it in a clockwise motion with deep pressure.
do this a 3-4 times a week when it is really bugging you and you should notice a change.

If par chance, you do not have anyone to help you.......I like the old golfball routine.
Place the golfball on the floor, in position by the sacrum near the origin of the piriformis.....slowly roll over onto it, so it applies pressure. Move it along the 4 points in the same fashion to massage the muscle gently.


----------



## MRE (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the help.  Mr. Bailey, I will be trying out your recommendations tonight.  I was going to ask my wife to help me out, but I think I will go with the golf ball so I can control the pressure myself.

Thanks again


----------



## samurai69 (Jul 18, 2006)

Try Inversion too (hanging upside down) will help ease the sciatic nerve as it passes through the hip.......which is the maine area of pain usually


----------



## CanuckMA (Jul 20, 2006)

Inversion or a stretching table. More often than not sciatica is a symptom of a herniated disc. If not treated it can lead to surgery. Been there, done that, not pleasant for a while. In addition to acupuncture, see either a physio or a chiro.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jul 21, 2006)

CanuckMA said:
			
		

> Inversion or a stretching table. *More often than not sciatica is a symptom of a herniated disc.* If not treated it can lead to surgery. Been there, done that, not pleasant for a while. In addition to acupuncture, see either a physio or a chiro.


 
I've heard the exact opposite.
It's more often a muscle problem.
If it is a herniated disc, any type of stretching or straining would exacerbate the problem.
The fact that he only gets the problem once or twice a year means that it is acute and temporary.
Look at the few days leading up to the sciatica problem and you might see what aggravated it.

Something like a herniated disc will, in most cases, produce readily identifiable symptoms.


----------

